# Front Dozer blade for 8N



## oldthingsrock

Hey All,
I got a chance to go look at one of those front Snowplow/Dozer setups that hook up to the 3pt. hitch to raise and lower the blade in front. Can someone please tell me or maybe attach a photo of how a properly hooked up assembly should look? I'd like to make certain when I shop for this that I'm not looking at a cobble job with parts missing or something. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
OTR


----------



## foxtrapper4

*reply to dozer blade*

If you are talking about a front loader I know where one is sitting attached. I could prob get a pic. However I will tell you if there is any nostalge left in your old Red Belly this thing will rob it completly. while I have to admit it would be extremely usefull at times its not like droping the bucket off a new "quick hitch " setup. When I considered this attachment I decided against it for safety reasons. 
The long arms completly encase the operator. If bucket is up and something goes wrong, bailing is not an option.


----------



## rbwck

it's mounted on my Fergie but my Dad had this rig on his 8n before he gave it to me.


----------



## kdmoser

There were two snow plow frames commonly used on 8N's. One made by Dearborn and one by ARPS. The ARPS frame used two parallel pipes and the Dearborn frame was wider at the rear than in the front. Both used cables from the 3Pt. over some pulleys to lift the frame at the front. The ARPS was simpler, but the Dearborn was more common. I have an ARPS, if this is what you are looking at, I'd be happy to shoot you some photos. 

In any case, make sure the front brackets are there with either make. And that the rear brackets are there with the Dearborn. They are hard to find. The rear brackets for the ARPS are easy to fabricate.

A photo of my APRS frame atached - mine has a Dearborn snow plow on it.

BTW, a Dearborn manual is available on-line at ntractorclub.com in the manuals section.

Contact me if you want more ARPS photos

Kurt-NEPA
kdmoser (insert at sign here) earthlink.net


----------



## newbyto8nworld

does anyone have plans for the 8N Arps plow that I can have made? I have a 1945 8N and would love to have a front blade. If I had plans, I could get one made.


----------

